# Fantasy horse breed in need of an ancient greek name



## Nuklear-Bunnies

Hello everyone! 
I hope I don't violate any rule by just stating that I need a name for a horse breed? If so, I'm really sorry, I can't think of anything else to put there.

I and two friends of mine have created a Greek horse breed for a art roleplay. We haven't thought up what exactly we want to name them yet, since we don't know what sounds good. Does anyone on here have an idea? I included a drawing, including their height in the attachments. We decided they are mainly suited to be fast, enduranced and surefooted. 
We thought the name could have something to do with mythology or ancient Greece, since there is no specific ancient breed known. 

The only requirement for the name is, that it must be ancient greek. We also need a romanized version, besides the original version written in the greek alphabet.

Thank you for any incoming answer!

All art included in the attachments belongs to Nuklear-Bunnies on deviantART.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi there - Welcome!

Well, just to get things going, how about Μάυρος Πήγασος/Mavros Pegasus/Black Pegasus?

http://www.greekmythology.com/Myths/Creatures/Pegasus/pegasus.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pegasus

I like your horse. He hasn't got wings, of course, but that's a minor detail!

Good luck with your project and I very much hope you'll get some other (better) suggestions!


----------



## Acestor

Have a look at Bucephalus, too. Alexander the Great's horse, of course, and the name means "ox head".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bucephalus


----------



## Acestor

On this web page:
http://www.theoi.com/Ther/Hippoi.html
you will find the names of other mythical horses (from Greek mythology), with short descriptions.


----------



## sotos

Acestor said:


> On this web page:
> http://www.theoi.com/Ther/Hippoi.html
> you will find the names of other mythical horses (from Greek mythology), with short descriptions.



Interesting collection of horses names. I believe most of them bolong to individual horses, but here the qeastion is about a horse bread.

I see in the pic that the average height is 17 "hands". Therefore I propose "Decaheptacheir" (Δεκαεπτάχειρ). Is it too long for a non-greek speaker?

Other names depended on the looks: Leucopous (Λευκόπους) (white-foot). Melanouros (Μελάνουρος, black-tailed). Okypodes or Okypous (Ωκυπόδης http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.04.0057:entry=w)kupo/dhs Ωκύπους, "fast-footed").


----------



## Nuklear-Bunnies

sotos said:


> Interesting collection of horses names. I believe most of them bolong to individual horses, but here the qeastion is about a horse bread.
> 
> I see in the pic that the average height is 17 "hands". Therefore I propose "Decaheptacheir" (Δεκαεπτάχειρ). Is it too long for a non-greek speaker?
> 
> Other names depended on the looks: Leucopous (Λευκόπους) (white-foot). Melanouros (Μελάνουρος, black-tailed). Okypodes or Okypous ( Ωκύπους, "fast-footed").



Indeed. I like how Okypous sounds. And you referred mainly to that horses look. The horse shown, though, is only an example. Most commonly you will find Grey or white horses in this breed. So Melanouros doesn't quite fit.


----------



## Acestor

If it is the name of a breed, does it have to follow the naming conventions in the binomial nomenclature? This tends to latinize Greek words, and swift-footed Okypous, for example, would be spelled Ocypus, already the name for a beetle. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocypus


----------



## sotos

No, names of breeds, cultivars etc do not have to follow the conventional nomenclature.  Whether  "pous" or "pus", it is not a standard latin word, I think. Therefore the "godfather" is free to write it as he likes. I think "pous" looks better than "pus". Or the w. "okys" can stand alone as a breed name.

A homeric w. for horse is "keles" (κέλης), with the connotation of "fast horse". http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper...habetic+letter=*k:entry+group=99:entry=ke/lhs One could combine it with adjectives like "agathos" (good, benevolent), "hypsi-" (tall). Other suggestions: kallicomoes (with nice hair), "eutheion" (going straight), "kallias" (good, nice-looking), agerochos (http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper...tic+letter=*a:entry+group=10:entry=a)ge/rwxos ), agenor (http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper...betic+letter=*a:entry+group=10:entry=a)gh/nwr )


----------



## Nuklear-Bunnies

I just had the chance to discuss it actively on skype. But I think the translation is modern greek. What would this be in ancient greek?

Μαρμαρένιο άλογο - Marmarenio alogo- [The] Marble Horse


----------



## Nuklear-Bunnies

Nuklear-Bunnies said:


> I just had the chance to discuss it actively on skype. But I think the translation is modern greek. What would this be in ancient greek?
> 
> Μαρμαρένιο άλογο - Marmarenio alogo- [The] Marble Horse


----------



## Acestor

*Μάρμαρος ίππος*

Μάρμαρος as an adjective referred to a rock thats sparkled in the light. Later, its neuter form, μάρμαρον, became the word for marble.


----------



## Nuklear-Bunnies

Thank you a lot!


----------

